
Micro-drones with winches can open doors and lift 40 times their own weight - vinnyglennon
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/10/24/18018984/micro-drones-winches-lift-40-times-own-weight-stanford-epfl
======
samstave
What research is there regarding lift capacity for a givenpropeller
configuration?

So, if you have N blades on a propeller, where does its lift or thrust
capacity to weight ratio max out? Also, i assume the mass of the blades in
total limit the torque of the motor, so would a micro drone with a many-bladed
smaller ducted or unducted fan be less or more efficient than fewer longer
blades like a helocopter?

Why arent there three or six or nine blades props?

Whats the difference between even and odd bladed props of otherwise same
dimensions?

